# Seeking remote coding position



## angieszewczak (Nov 10, 2008)

Angela Thompson CPC - I have 6 years experience in the coding field and I am looking to work from home.  Right now I am coding ER physician coding, but also have experience in fracture care and anesthesia.


----------



## ptrautner (Nov 12, 2008)

you can look for jobs through lexi code or kforce, they have assignments for remote, i just applied for a part time remote through lexicode.


----------

